# Knock, knock...anyone home



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

May I come in? Well, got my papers in the mail yesterday. Judge signed them on the 9th of February....I knew he wouldn't mess around. He wanted his freedom BAD :lol: And in the end it is the best thing for both of us. Hard break up, but I am so happy that the pain and sorrow don't last always :smthumbup: and it all began and ended in just under a year. Oh well, I am excited about all of life's possibilities. I am praying that you all can show me the way to happy ever after alone :O)


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

Just think about it this way. It only cost you a year of your life. It could have been much, much longer.
You seem upbeat and ready to take on the world.

Go get 'em, girl!


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

True Dan, and I got 4.5 good years out of the deal. I ain't mad at any of it. I went to a therapist who got me to understand what I already knew...that he gave all he had and had to save himself. I just don't believe in my heart of hearts that he hated me enough to do me like he did for any other reason than to save himself. I am upbeat and it is real, cause I know I gave my all, did my best, and I did not complicate thing for him nor myself in the end. It just died. But I am alive, and like Elizabeth Taylor in Cat on a hot tin roof...This cats alive Brick :O) I am ready to do just that!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Welcome...c'mon in...nice to meet you but sorry you're here...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endgame (Nov 6, 2011)

Well, just remember there was probably a happy you before your marriage, and that will return; sooner, if you are a strong and confident woman. From what I've read here, you appear to be just that. Willing to accept what happened, and look forward to something new and rewarding ahead. Divorce is only the closing of a chapter in our book of life, and it doesn't have to be the final chapter as well. A brighter tomorrow will shine upon you and happiness, along with laughter will fill your heart once again.

Did the two of you choose to remain friendly?


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

No Endgame, the coward can has not tried to contact me other than by an email regarding the divorce and the money he owed me. We can not be friends, he has not shown himself to be a friend :O) I do miss my stepdaughter though ;o( I accept all that you have written and claim it :O) Thank you all for your support.


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

Well it is done! I am now legally known as my maiden name and it feels good. Today I will change the beneficiaries on all my retirement, financial papers at work. My stupid H mailed me a check that came in my name and belonged to me....the idiot even wrote the envelop in my married name LOLOL He knows better than I what my name it :O) I ain't worried about nothing now, life just moves on to another whole experience and I am glad about it. I do look back now and wonder....why did I cry so long and so hard? It seems so useless now, and I am even glad about the divorce. It gives me a new middle and ending to my story. I better get busy writing that, so that it will be a good read.

Have a wonderful day everyone.


----------

